# temp monitor!!!



## sampofin (Mar 22, 2005)

my temp monitor disapears when i oc my x850xt!!!! also fan overdrive celcius and % numbers turn all to 0 WHY?


----------



## pic_whizz (Mar 23, 2005)

Mine does the same too!!


----------



## z@ke (Mar 23, 2005)

i have AtiTool 0.0.23 where the hell is temp monitor?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 23, 2005)

this is a known issue and will be fixed in the next release


----------



## sampofin (Mar 25, 2005)

*When comes atitool 0.0.24 final?*

hey wizzard you dont sleep or eat unless i can get 0.0.24 staple version with working temp monitor "PLEASE"  ATITOOL IS GREAT!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 25, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2662 there you go


----------



## Kiwegapa (Mar 26, 2005)

I would personally like it very much if you could set the temperature range on the graph in the main panel of ATITool. I'm watercooling my X800 XT, and it's consistently below 30°C, hence no apearance on the graph. Of course, I can read the numerical temp measurements and often do. But having a working graph for me would be a nice addition to a wonderful tool.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2005)

just drag the numbers


----------



## Kiwegapa (Mar 26, 2005)

Okay, now I feel a bit foolish. Thanks!


----------



## jfb9301 (Mar 26, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> just drag the numbers


Wow.... and all this time I never knew......Thanks   




The [H]orde needs You!


----------

